# Not What I Was Looking For, But I'll Take It (Mosquito)



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Life has got in the way of our bass fishing this spring so we got out for the first serious go 'round today and decided to head to Mosquito to try to find those nice spring largemouth that this lake is known for.

Well the Sexy Shad square bill didn't find any bucket mouths but my first Ohio fish of the season was this nice Fish Ohio northern pike that went 37 inches:











Thirty minutes later this 27 incher snatched the Sexy Shad. Beth were in 4 ft of water on a big shallow weed bed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, I catch a few pike around walnut run in the spring.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Real nice. my biggest is a 39" sw side of the causeway in May in the cattails. I'm curious what lb. test line you used to bring those in.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catches! I wouldn't be complaining about reeling those in either!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Real nice. my biggest is a 39" sw side of the causeway in May in the cattails. I'm curious what lb. test line you used to bring those in.


I was using baitcasting gear, 15 lb. Floro.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

They don't call it pikie bay for nothing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Pikie bay is in the north end . Walnut run south end. No bridge around pikie bay.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

snag said:


> Pikie bay is in the north end . Walnut run south end. No bridge around pikie bay.


Right...well I was was referring to the fact there are Pike in skeeter, in general, and there is a bay called Pikie...not his location.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice spring post spawn fish! They look nice and healthy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Gottcha , yeah pikie Bay Area is good in the spring. For about everything.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice pike! Great coloration. Pretty awesome. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

nice pike i got one that size 37in around 3 years ago


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm not familiar with the local lake area names and I don't have a decent map of the lake or I would tell you where I caught them. The best I can do is it was on the south end, the east side, one cove north of what looked like state park docks that didn't have boats yet but had a big mechanical crane with a bird nest in the top. LOL!

The little bridge which you see in the one pic apparently straddles a creek and I tried to fish the edges of that creek where it seemed to depress a couple feet but maybe it was my imagination.

Is there a source for a good paper map?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Buick, there's a publication that has maps of most Northern Ohio Lakes, can't remember the exact name off the top of my head but it's a ring binder book, about $12-15, Fin and Feathers has them, I'm sure others as well ... you can copy and blow up the maps, it's not real detailed but not to bad, at least you have contours and distance and such ... I think there are also a couple of the folding maps for Skeeter as well, they're a little bigger, about the size of an folding road map ... laugh if you remember those ... also about $10 but only one lake per map for those


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buick Riviera said:


> Is there a source for a good paper map?


lol,,, yep, EZ's spot, Walnut Creek bridge! 
Thanks for the pics & story. ;>)
Here's an OLD map for ya,,,,,,


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Buick Riviera said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not familiar with the local lake area names and I don't have a decent map of the lake or I would tell you where I caught them. The best I can do is it was on the south end, the east side, one cove north of what looked like state park docks that didn't have boats yet but had a big mechanical crane with a bird nest in the top. LOL!
> 
> The little bridge which you see in the one pic apparently straddles a creek and I tried to fish the edges of that creek where it seemed to depress a couple feet but maybe it was my imagination.
> 
> Is there a source for a good paper map?


Fishing Hot Spots / Gander has them


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for the really good map info. I enjoy studying paper maps and all this will be really helpful! And at 68 years old, yep baitguy, I remember road maps.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

the bridge in the backgrounds a dead giveaway.... Walnut run! Fantastic Fish, Congrats!


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

fished the lake for almost 30 years and never caught a pike until last night. west side mid-lake in 7' weeds, was only 28' but on a 5'6' with 6# test it was fun. didn't catch any walleye even though I tried about 5 different spots that I usually muster up a few.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Doboy said:


> lol,,, yep, EZ's spot, Walnut Creek bridge!


o0H? so that's how its gonna be, you giving up my super secret spots... hmmmmm...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent pike for Ohio. I got one that went 38" out of Mosquito about 15 yrs ago. It hit a Bomber Long A right at dusk while casting for walleye around the island near the campground.


----------



## crack (Mar 30, 2016)

I thought it was just enough info to get fishers to think about the how & why. That is why I read these posts. should be back out tomorrow to try for some eyes.


----------

